# My best friend killed himself today (trigger warning)



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm speechless and so numb right now. My best friend that I've known since I was 14 ended his life this earlier this morning. It really actually doesn't feel real to me right now.. I just got a call from a mutual friend telling me the news and its ripping me apart right now.

I love you Glen. I know we both fought our struggles hard and I don't blame you for doing what you did. I miss you so much.


----------



## FranticallyNumb (Jan 27, 2017)

I’m so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

oh.. i almost cried even when i dont have emotions... how old he was?


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

Thisisnotlife said:


> oh.. i almost cried even when i dont have emotions... how old he was?


He just turned 25 in October. Its a really odd feeling. I barely cried at the wake and funeral.. I think its one time that I'm glad I have DP.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

does he had dp?


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry. It must be hard, regardless of the DP taking over.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm so sorry  Better days will come! Please, hold on you, and everyone.


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm sad to hear this Will,  May he rest in peace


----------

